# BB4.5 Roxio media player problem



## mikekiss (Nov 23, 2008)

As stated in earlier threads the Roxio media software is crap. The suggested solution was go back to previous BB 4.2 software. Problem is the 4.5 is much improved in every other way including web surfing and equalizer for music listening etc. Easy solution is to turn on the MASS STORAGE DEVICE on your BB. Go to Options then Media Card. "Mass Storage Mode Support" - click "on". This is the suggested solution from Rogers the largest wireless provider in Canada. What this allows you to do is treat the blackberry device like a memory stick. You can use whatever software you have on your computer for music organization to save or copy to your BB. I have been using Creative Media Source as I have a Zen Stone MP3 player. Problem solved.


----------

